

Click and Clack of Car Talk Retiring from Broadcasting - insaneirish
http://m.npr.org/story/154576808?url=/blogs/thetwo-way/2012/06/08/154576808/car-talk-guys-are-retiring-but-their-best-stuff-will-be-rebroadcast

======
samstave
I know these guys are a fixture, but I have never been able to stand them.
Their voices to me have been like fingernails on chalkboards.

I would drive with the radio off until their show was over and only after,
would I then turn it on to hear wait wait...

